# Crappy plumber left pipes sticking out of wall



## Shelbywilk (Jul 5, 2017)

We bought our home about a year ago and upon moving in we discovered that the previous homeowner had hidden an issue with the home from us. She had plumbing work done when she moved the laundry area which wasnt done properly the plumber left pipes sticking out past the drywall about an inch from the wall. Which makes it impossible for us to patch the Drywall


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The best you are ever going to do for that is to move the electrical, then enclose the piping with a box that covers the stuff.

This can be made into a decorative shelf, that makes use of the botched job.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The plumber likely saw that going into the wall might cause a structure issue so maybe he needs a badge for good work.

The fix here is to just add a few 2x2s move the outlet out a little and drywall over it, floor to ceiling.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

I doubt that was the plumbers fault. Im guessing that was some unavoidable situation. No plumber would just do that with out a good reason.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You bought the house and didn't see this??? It doesn't look very "hidden" to me.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

... and this is why you hire an inspector.

I cannot see any reputable plumber doing that crappy a job. Looks more like amateur hour (or weekend).


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I think the bigger question is, how long is that drain pipe and what did he do about venting.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Not sure of your question.

I would not call it a crappy plumber unless you knew the full story.

Just saying...... 

Maybe it was a dumb inspector or a dumb house buyer..... it's not always someone else's fault.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

woodco said:


> I doubt that was the plumbers fault. Im guessing that was some unavoidable situation. No plumber would just do that with out a good reason.


Wood... I understand your point... but I would if that's what the client wanted/ ordered /and payed for.

I'm not aware of code that requires DWV being behind drywall...... maybe ????

(PS: I'm not a plumber, but I've had to run DWV thru a cabinet.... although what the OP bought is not something I would do to my own home or one that I was remodeling.)

Best


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Wood... I understand your point... but I would if that's what the client wanted/ ordered /and payed for.


Yeah, that was my point. The client obviously chose to do a cheaper route. WE dont know what the story is. That may have been the difference between $500 and $5000. You cant call the plumber crappy. If anyones crappy, its the homeowner for leaving it like that, and especially for hiding it from a prospective home buyer.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

woodco said:


> Yeah, that was my point. The client obviously chose to do a cheaper route. WE dont know what the story is. That may have been the difference between $500 and $5000. You cant call the plumber crappy. If anyones crappy, its the homeowner for leaving it like that, and especially for hiding it from a prospective home buyer.


It's never the plumbers job to fix the wall.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Shelbywilk said:


> We bought our home about a year ago and upon moving in we discovered that the previous homeowner had hidden an issue with the home from us. She had plumbing work done when she moved the laundry area which wasnt done properly the plumber left pipes sticking out past the drywall about an inch from the wall. Which makes it impossible for us to patch the Drywall


So do we want to fix it or what? Nothing is impossible. 
First we want to make sure the plumbing is working properly.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Wood... I understand your point... but I would if that's what the client wanted/ ordered /and payed for.
> 
> I'm not aware of code that requires DWV being behind drywall...... maybe ????
> 
> ...



Not around here. There's a home builder, who builds at least a hundred houses a year, who leaves the plumbing (and dryer vent) on the outside of the walls in the laundry rooms.


----------



## radioman99 (Nov 21, 2016)

i think this was a diy job. the primer is sloppy, the clamps are not the same, pipes sticking out. it doesnt matter why its like that right now - the main thing is to fix it and make it right. 
first thing i would do is cut the drywall 2 feet from the floor. take a look behind the pipes and find out whats inside. then report back what you find. the only visible problem is the electrical wiring to plug , but thats easy to move. that is the least of your worries


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I tend to agree with Radioman since you can also see the tile floor is an amature hour diy job


----------

